# [V] LTB Lustiges Taschenbuch-Sammlungen, viele Jubiläumsausgaben + Spezial-Bände



## RickSkywalker (31. August 2011)

*[V] LTB Lustiges Taschenbuch-Sammlungen, viele Jubiläumsausgaben + Spezial-Bände*

Hallo liebe Freunde der Lustigen Taschenbücher! 

  Da ich mir sicher bin, dass einige hier daran interessiert sein könnten, möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass folgende Sammlungen zum Verkauf stehen:

Jubiläumsausgaben-Paket 1: 

  LTB 100
  LTB 150
  LTB 172 – 25 tolle Jahre LTB
  LTB 175
  LTB 196 – 60 Jahre Superstar
  LTB 200
  LTB 225
  LTB 230 – 30 Jahre LTB
  LTB 236 – 50 Jahre Dagobert
  LTB 239 – 60 turbulente Jahre mit Tick, Trick und Track
  LTB 250
  LTB 252 – Happy Birthday, Micky!

  LTB Spezial Band 2 – 30 Jahre LTB
  LTB Spezial Band 3 – 65 Jahre King of Comics

  Micky Maus Jubiläumsband Nr. 2 – 75 Jahre Superstar
  Micky Maus Jubiläumsband Nr. 1 – 70 Spaß mit Micky



Jubiläumsausgaben-Paket 2:

  LTB 100
  LTB 150
  LTB 239 – 60 turbulente Jahre mit Tick, Trick und Track
  LTB 249
  LTB 250
  LTB 252 – Happy Birthday, Micky!
  LTB 254

  Micky Maus Jubiläumsband Nr. 1 – 70 Spaß mit Micky

  LTB Spezial Band 2 – 30 Jahre LTB
  LTB Spezial Band 3 – 65 Jahre King of Comics



Ausgaben 255 – 267 – der komplette Buchrücken 1999



Ausgaben 268 – 280 – der komplette Buchrücken 2000


Lustiges Taschenbuch LTB 1 – Kolumbusfalter + 29, 222, 249, 254



  Liebe Grüße


----------

